# The 10 MUST VISIT Big Cities in the World



## rousseau (Nov 4, 2005)

1. Tokyo
2. London
3. Paris
4. Rome
5. Hong Kong
6. Bangkok
7. New York
8. Rio de Janeiro
9. Jerusalem
10. Istanbul

To my fellow Torontonians in this thread, I ask: Toronto? Ten cities in the world you _must_ see, and you say Toronto? Are you nuts?


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Paris
London
Istanbul
Berlin
Mexico City
Bangkok
Jerusalem
Rome
Rio
Barcelona


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

To those who just list Megacities:
How on earth are Sao Paulo or Los Angeles or Shanghai more worth visiting than Berlin, Istanbul or Rio??? This is strange! Just huge cities without any background that would be worth visiting! Just concrete and the size are no MUST sees!!! I have been to Shanghai, but I wouldn't have lost anything if I hadn't gone there! Same for Sao Paulo!


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

cello1974 said:


> To those who just list Megacities:
> How on earth are Sao Paulo or Los Angeles or Shanghai more worth visiting than Berlin, Istanbul or Rio??? This is strange! Just huge cities without any background that would be worth visiting! Just concrete and the size are no MUST sees!!! I have been to Shanghai, but I wouldn't have lost anything if I hadn't gone there! Same for Sao Paulo!


Maybe I'm confusing things, but I remember you once being quite upbeat about Sao Paulo.


----------

